# Reality Check from Mr. Jeremiah Burroughs



## jw (Jun 25, 2019)

Jeremiah Burroughs (_An Exposition of the Prophecy of Hosea_, p. 20):

The adversaries of the church are never satisfied, yield to them, gratify them in what you will: this is the first temptation. What! will you be so strict and rugged, and yield to them in nothing? say some: but if they prevail with you to begin to yield, they will encroach upon you. Hezekiah yielded to Sennacherib, even to take away the gold of the temple doors, yet a little while after he comes again with a great host, so that Hezekiah said, it was “a day of trouble and rebuke,” chap. 19:3. Nothing will quiet them but the ruin of the church, they must needs have that; “Down with it, down with it, even to the ground!” nothing else will satisfy them.​

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 25, 2019)

I have a few posts from Jeremiah Burroughs here; I need to add more material from him to the blog, as his writings are always very edifying.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 26, 2019)

Appeasement never works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scottmaciver (Jun 26, 2019)

Joshua said:


> Jeremiah Burroughs (_An Exposition of the Prophecy of Hosea_, p. 20):
> 
> The adversaries of the church are never satisfied, yield to them, gratify them in what you will: this is the first temptation. What! will you be so strict and rugged, and yield to them in nothing? say some: but if they prevail with you to begin to yield, they will encroach upon you. Hezekiah yielded to Sennacherib, even to take away the gold of the temple doors, yet a little while after he comes again with a great host, so that Hezekiah said, it was “a day of trouble and rebuke,” chap. 19:3. Nothing will quiet them but the ruin of the church, they must needs have that; “Down with it, down with it, even to the ground!” nothing else will satisfy them.​



Thanks Josh. I need to read more Burroughs. Gospel Worship was a superb read! Do you have any favourites of Burroughs writings?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 26, 2019)

scottmaciver said:


> Do you have any favourites of Burroughs writings?


His biography "Life of gospel peace" is a must read
"Rare jewel of Christian contentment" Baner of Truth Classic
"Christ inviting sinners to come to him for rest" Must read. Puritan publications
"Excellency of holy courage in evil times." Very relevant for the times in which we live. Puritan publications.
"Moses- self denial" Soli Deo Gloria Publications

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 1


----------



## scottmaciver (Jun 26, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> His biography "Life of gospel peace" is a must read
> "Rare jewel of Christian contentment" Baner of Truth Classic
> "Christ inviting sinners to come to him for rest" Must read. Puritan publications
> "Excellency of holy courage in evil times." Very relevant for the times in which we live. Puritan publications.
> "Moses- self denial" Soli Deo Gloria Publications



Much appreciated Stephen!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 26, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> His biography "Life of gospel peace" is a must read



Who wrote/published this book?


----------



## jw (Jun 26, 2019)

scottmaciver said:


> Thanks Josh. I need to read more Burroughs. Gospel Worship was a superb read! Do you have any favourites of Burroughs writings?


_The Difference Between the Spots of the Godly and of the Wicked_, but -really- I'd say all of his works, though I disagree with his understanding of church polity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Who wrote/published this book?



A layman named Phillip Simpson. He had set up the Jeremiah Burroughs Homepage several years prior to that. The book is published by Reformation Heritage Books. Here's the information about the author from RHB:



> Phillip L. Simpson and his wife Sara live in Huntington, WV, along with their two children, Zack and Molly. Phillip developed and maintains the Jeremiah Burroughs Homepage website, a site dedicated to collecting resources by and about Jeremiah Burroughs. He is a lay teacher and member of Crew Church in Huntington. Simpson graduated from Marshall University and Eastern Kentucky University, and is employed as an occupational therapist, helping people with dizziness and balance disorders. He also serves on the West Virginia Board of Occupational Therapy.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2019)

I actually just picked up a few Burroughs titles today:

_Irenicum
Gospel Fear
Hope
The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 26, 2019)

For any who may be interested, Reformation Heritage Books has several Burroughs titles currently on sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 26, 2019)

scottmaciver said:


> Much appreciated Stephen!


My pleasure


Reformed Covenanter said:


> Who wrote/published this book?


I see Chris has answered your question. I thought I would give this quote from the preface of the biography as I think it wonderfully summarises why Burroughs writings have been loved and cherished through the centuries. The author of the biography writes:
".. Burroughs showed me a view of the Almighty that relieved, refreshed, and revitalised me. Burroughs showed me how Christ could satisfy my every need saying "A Christian should be satisfied with what God has made the object of his faith [ie, Christ]. The object of his faith is high enough to satisfy his soul .... since God is contented with Himself alone, if you have Him you may be contented with Him alone, and it may be, that is the reason why your natural comforts are taken away from you, that God may be all in all to you." "

The Jeremiah Burroughs homepage mentioned above also has some helpful sermons on Burroughs classic and loved book "The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment". I found it helpful listening to them when reading the book. http://jeremiahburroughsonsite.blogspot.com/2007/08/audio-resources.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks to Chris and Stephen for the information on the book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jul 13, 2020)

Just a bump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 15, 2020)

A few days ago, I posted this on the 'Moses Choice' (Jeremiah Burroughs) page:


Stephen L Smith said:


> Puritan readers might be interested to know that according to the official biography of Burroughs, he preached three sermon series together. Now, all these are in print.
> 
> Moses Self Denial (Soli Deo Gloria)
> Moses Choice (Northampton Press)
> The Excellency of Holy Courage in Evil Times (Puritan Publications)


I also added this re the book 'Moses Choice'


Stephen L Smith said:


> Some good news. Reformation Heritage Books is now selling this for $15 (a saving of $30). This is particularly helpful for those of us outside the USA who have to pay extra costs (International postage and exchange rate costs).


----------



## bookslover (Jul 16, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> Appeasement never works.



As Winston Churchill put it, appeasement means "hoping the alligator will eat you last."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bookslover (Jul 16, 2020)

Joshua said:


> Just a bump.



You should see a doctor about that, Josh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KMK (Jul 16, 2020)

Joshua said:


> The adversaries of the church are never satisfied, yield to them, gratify them in what you will: this is the first temptation. What! will you be so strict and rugged, and yield to them in nothing? say some: but if they prevail with you to begin to yield, they will encroach upon you.



In other words,, the adversaries of the church are like my elementary classroom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 18, 2020)

Several of his books continue to be on sale at RHB. If you want them in Hardcover, this is a good time to do that. While I have no inside information, I've noticed that several of the SDG titles that were formerly Hardcover have been reprinted recently in Paperback. So there could be a chance that it will happen with these as well. 

Another book that has been out of print for a while but which is now back in print (in paperback) is _The Evil of Evils__. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------

